# Wildsau Lagerwartung



## mikebike (14. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen,

wer gibt mir Infos zur Wartung des Schwingenlagers.
Fahre seit kurzem eine 03er Wildsau (verschärftes Mopped ).

Besten Dank

micha

Und am Ende des Tages!


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Oktober 2003)

hi mikebike,

bei deiner sau (d. h. alle säue inkl. 2003er modelle) reicht es vollkommen, wenn du zweimal im jahr die staubkappen entfernst und mal ordentlich nachfettest.

gruß 
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

